# A snowboard cape?!



## sukebejiji (Jan 15, 2013)

It's pretty cool because it can also turn into a facemask. check it out.

Volo


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

When my boyfriend and I recently went snowboarding at Wachusett, he said he saw some girl wearing a cape (I didn't see her) but said she sucked at snowboarding so she looked dumb. Guess it never got to blow in the wind since she kept falling  I'd wear one tho


----------



## sukebejiji (Jan 15, 2013)

I think what makes this product relatively unique is that it also turns into a facemask. The makers of this product clearly had the needs of the rider in mind


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

OMG I can't wait for this show to start, Shred, BA where are you?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you consider buying a fucking cape for snowboarding first consider that you fucking suck at snowboarding and you should not be calling attention to yourself because you fucking suck.

if you want to get noticed by other people THAT badly - learn how to ride your fucking snowboard.


otherwise go buy a cape and a furry animal hat.... and a shotgun to stick in your mouth and save us all your embarrassment on the mountain.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

no.

just no.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> OMG I can't wait for this show to start, Shred, BA where are you?


Agreed.
Pass the popcorn again!


Actually, I see the need for this.
Newbs can wear it while they're riding to try to look steezy.
When it becomes evident that you suck at snowboarding, you use it as a mask so no one knows who you are.
Brilliant!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

atr3yu said:


> OMG I can't wait for this show to start, Shred, BA where are you?


ask and you shall receive my son :bowdown:


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> if you consider buying a fucking cape for snowboarding first consider that you fucking suck at snowboarding and you should not be calling attention to yourself because you fucking suck.
> 
> if you want to get noticed by other people THAT badly - learn how to ride your fucking snowboard.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, so true! :laugh: I want to get good at this really badly and even if I was already good, I'd only get practical stuff. Like a face mask. And at this stage, butt padding. I REALLY need those


----------



## sukebejiji (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't know if it's about getting noticed. Just making it more fun...feeling like a superhero while you're riding.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> if you consider buying a fucking cape for snowboarding first consider that you fucking suck at snowboarding and you should not be calling attention to yourself because you fucking suck.
> 
> if you want to get noticed by other people THAT badly - learn how to ride your fucking snowboard.
> 
> ...


haha that sounds exactly like what my boyfriend said. we also saw a kid with a camera on a pole and he sucked and it was foggy out anyways.... some people just think its cool to tell people they snowboard. others, like us, actually enjoy doing it for fun and are actually good at it


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Varza said:


> Hahaha, so true! :laugh: I want to get good at this really badly and even if I was already good, I'd only get practical stuff. Like a face mask. And at this stage, butt padding. I REALLY need those


i have enough natural padding on my bum


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> i have enough natural padding on my bum


In before poutanen! "We need pics"


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

seriouscat said:


> In before poutanen! "We need pics"


hahaha yeah yeah, this is all you get ( )( ) lol


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty sure Travis Rice wore a cape for a segment of one of the Absinthe films. He kinda pulled it off. If you're a lesser rider than Travis Rice, you won't pull it off.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Pretty sure Travis Rice wore a cape for a segment of one of the Absinthe films. He kinda pulled it off. If you're a lesser rider than Travis Rice, you won't pull it off.


good idea! if i see one of these on the hill _*I*_ will pull it off. we're just up here goofing around having fun being silly assholes right? if your neck comes with it and i drag you down the hill, oh well.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

A Cape? 
Maybe during the slush cup, along with shorts and a top hat. 


I'm not near cool enough to get a tattoo, a cape is way out my league. I'm guessing the op is fairly young?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> A Cape?
> Maybe during the slush cup, along with shorts and a top hat.
> 
> 
> I'm not near cool enough to get a tattoo, a cape is way out my league. I'm guessing the op is fairly young?


I'm guessing the OP is peddling another "lame attempt at being innovative" product.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone that wears a cape to board, other than on gaper day deserves to be hung by it when it gets caught it the bullwheel, decapitation optional.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> Actually, I see the need for this.
> Newbs can wear it while they're riding to try to look steezy.


Yeah, maybe it should have a big green "N" on it like the sticker new drivers have to put on the back of their car in BC. (Stupid idea for drivers. For snowboarders..... hm.....)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Gape out with your cape out!

You can wear this, slap a fucking NoPro on your head and tell people you're the Unicorn Avenger. 

Someone needs to drink bleach before they procreate.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Pretty sure Travis Rice wore a cape for a segment of one of the Absinthe films. He kinda pulled it off. If you're a lesser rider than Travis Rice, you won't pull it off.


I think the cape was in TITA, i think in absinthe he pulls his airbag while doing a flip.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Gape out with your cape out!
> 
> You can wear this, slap a fucking NoPro on your head and tell people you're the Unicorn Avenger.
> 
> Someone needs to drink bleach before they procreate.


LOL, unfortunatly I was drinking water when I read this. Almost spit water all over my laptop.


----------

